

Social platforms - clayzug

Hey, I am looking to get into a discussion about the strengths, weaknesses and differences in building social features into products (twitter vs facebook vs google).  I buy into the importance of building products from the ground up with social dynamics at their core.  It’s obvious to me that nearly every useful product ever made will be remade in a way that has a simple ux making the app both a utility and toy for sharing (easy access to move that data around if the user so chooses). It may just be me but I see building with these platforms as a Huge risk and a Huge necessity.  Lots to discuss.  Anyone want to dive in first?
======
dave1619
I think leveraging existing social platforms is fine and you're realistic.
Ultimately you need to be building something of your own if it's going to be a
sustainable/scalable business. But make use of the existing social platforms
to get things off the ground or to enhance virility of your app/product.

~~~
clayzug
but that is just it... if we are building apps that people love I really don’t
care about viralilty or getting it off the ground as much. Our apps are
engaging and viral because they are useful/simple/beautiful. I guess I am
talking about building something for the long term.

More specifically, I am not that confident in using facebook connect. Any
experience with fb integration? thoughts on user experiences? things you
didn't expect?

------
jamesladd
Are you solving a very real problem and does the 'Social Platform' help do
that? If not then don't bother with the Social Platform, in fact don't bother
with the product at all. Solving a real problem is what matters. IMHO.

~~~
clayzug
absolutely, building an app that solves a problem is the only way to go. It is
very important to face that thought and I am with you. But what I am talking
more about how to approach adding the social features in an app. I'd love to
get your take on how you think about integrating fb, twitter, google...

Highlight went all in with Facebook. Asana is betting on Google. Instagram and
Path made a full network of their own. These apps will be tied with their
integration choices most likely for the rest of their existence. It's a big
deal.

